# Very Strong Gasoline smell..



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey guys.. i have 2.5 almost 40k on the odometer 
headers,intake bla bla bla bla.. 
but no str8 pipe... i still have my stock Cat...
lately when i start my car in the morning of after it's been sitting for a while the smell of gas is crazy... like.. crazy.. even when the car is all warmed i can still smell it..

i really don't know what could be causing it... it started doing it about 1k miles ago and no parts have been installed in the last 5k miles or so.... anyway has anyone ever had a strong gas smell ?? oh.. even when i turn on the heat i smell that shit.. running too rich ? maybe ?

anyway what could it be.. what should i do ?? get it looked at or could it be something i could determine my self ?? 
thanks guys .. input really needed


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

check to see if you can find any puddles of gas underneath the car when you go out in the morning.... its very possible that it's leaking somewhere. regardless of what you find you need to get that checked out because its VERY dangerous. both for your lungs and for your well being because if its that strong and its leaking then it may catch and that's no good. I hope you find something. And stay safe

Darktide


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yoy need to remove the bottom portion of your rear seat and check there. Most likely your fuel pump o-ring is "bad". Remove the metal cover, that's held down with 4 plastic twist caps and you will be able to access the fuel pump. Hope this helps...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Does the smell come through the vents or is it just in general in the car? If it's coming from the vents, check your fuel lines under the hood. If not, check the fuel pump seal. Let me know if those don't get it covered, I'll see if I can figure out something else...


----------

